# Nissan Altima Diagram/Blueprint ??? Please



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm trying to find a diagram/blueprint for a Nissan Altima 2002+ It'll look something like the one below(except probably black and white). If any of you have a plastic model of this car, I'm sure the instructions have one on them. I need this to create a 3D model of the Altima.










Thanks for your time!!!  This would be a GREAT help!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been looking, but no luck so far...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Same here...I know I've seen something like that on paper/brochures, but I have yet to see anything like that online.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I ended up using their 360 degree rotating picture thing they had on their website.


----------

